# practising religion



## fire_vogel

hey all...

having another issue right now. husband is quite religious and practices as often as possible but not excessively.
on the other hand, despite having faith, i do not practice. hardly ever. but that does not mean that i do not believe... and sometimes i do pray. i have faith in God.
however, husband dislikes the fact that i do not practice a lot and is often on my back to pray and practice more. it's quite irritating and annoying because i want to do it for the right reasons and not because he's asking me to. but despite explaining how i feel, he just doesn't care and keeps nagging from time to time. he just won't let me get to it in my own time.
anyone else in this situation? any insight?


----------



## fire_vogel

sorry, this might be in the wrong section... more appropriate for politics and religion section maybe.


----------



## draconis

This section seems fine....

As for the religion, religion is about the heart, mind, body and spirit you put into a higher power you believe in. It doesn't matter if you are in the square or in your room. Religion is a personal experience and each person should feel moved as they see fit.

draconis


----------



## fire_vogel

true and yet some people just feel that they have to impose and force others to do as they see fit.
thanks for the input.


----------



## Liza

The important thing when forming any relationship is trying to ensure that you and your potential partner are basically on the same page. It is impossible to agree on everything but at least there should be some understanding between the parties, that said, your husband knew you before he got married therefore he needs to ease off the pressure and find another way to help you see things his way if that's what he really wants.


----------



## sarahdale24

I agree. I am in the same level you are. Meaning, I have Faith, yet I don't really practice. Hubby and I are both on that page. We have talked about looking into practicing together, but haven't got around to it. I think try talking to him one more time, explaining what draconis said...and see what happens.

I HATE people who impose religion on another...its so irritating..


----------



## mollyL

Our Catholic priest is very emphatic to us that the first rule of getting by on this world of created things is to Be Kind. The many different people that walk the face of this planet display various ways to show their kindness. Perhaps you could assure hubby that you are honoring God by practicing kindness in your own special way, one that he, naturally, should love. God does.


----------

